# Integrate SlingTV on ALL TiVos



## Michael Keaton (May 14, 2020)

I'm pleased to see SlingTV as an option with TiVo's new streaming device, but I'm disappointed to see that it isn't available to all TiVo devices.

For some, the smaller package available with Sling is worth the smaller price. Use SlingTV as the "source" for programming, and use your TiVo to record, schedule, fast forward, etc...

For others, this would give them the flexibility to use a single SlingTV subscription in multiple places. For example, we have a cabin and are paying to have Charter Spectrum there and at our home. With SlingTV we could instead pay just for 1 SlingTV subscription and then only have internet service at our cabin - and enjoy the features and functionality of a TiVo (rewind and skip) that you can't do on a Roku stick.

If this feature would be meaningful to you, please join me in using this link to request that TiVo bring Sling to their legacy DVR platform.

Tivo Customer Support Community

Thanks


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

will never happen sling would need to create the app/integrate not tivo


----------



## BobOnTampaBay (Aug 10, 2020)

Michael Keaton said:


> I'm pleased to see SlingTV as an option with TiVo's new streaming device, but I'm disappointed to see that it isn't available to all TiVo devices.
> 
> For some, the smaller package available with Sling is worth the smaller price. Use SlingTV as the "source" for programming, and use your TiVo to record, schedule, fast forward, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## BobOnTampaBay (Aug 10, 2020)

I would be happy to just have a link to a Sling TV app within my Tivo Bolt so I could go directly from Tivo to Sling *without using a different remote to change inputs* in my audio-HDMI switcher box to access my Roku or Amazon Fire Stick. That should be simple. Integrating the Tivo & Sling guides would be more complex.


----------



## The-Ken-Man (Jan 9, 2021)

We love our TiVo DVRs and the TiVo functionality. But, we're frustrated with our Cable provider. So, being able to switch to an alternative provider like Sling while retaining our TiVo service would be outstanding and a half.


----------

